# Hilfe bei TechnoTrend S2-1600



## PfRzAcK (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir diese Karte gekauft, um die WM in HD Qualität zu schauen. Werde aber das gefühl nicht los, dass das Bild unscharf wirkt, bzw. schlechter aussieht als auf dem Fernseher, der kein HD zeigen kann. Kann es sein, das ich noch irgentwelche Einstellungen vornehmen muss um optimale Bildqualität zu erreichen?
Hardware müsste eigentlich stimmen, HD Bildschirm, GTX 280, Digitaler Satelitenempfang.

Wäre nett wenn einer da Ahnung von hat und mir helfen könnte! Benutze übrigens die Standartsoftware von TechnoTrend.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

Der Sender sendet auch 100%ig in HD? Wenn nicht, dann ist das halt kein Full HD Signal, und der Monitor bzw. Graka rechnet es hoch. 

Und der Fernseher: was ist das wiederum für einer? Auch Full HD SAT angeschlossen, oder was anderes?


----------



## PfRzAcK (19. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht, wie kann ich das Rausfinden ob ein HD-Signal ankommt?

Nein, der Fernsher ist ganz normal digital angeschlossen, und trotzdem hab ich das gefühl das es da besser aussieht, ab man sitzt ja auch weiter weg.
Steht bei HD übertragung nicht am Bildrand "HD"?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2010)

Also, für HD muss der Sender auch HD sein - ARD+ZDF zB gibt es "normal" und als eigenen Sender "Das Erste HD" - das ist also ein eigener Sender. Es gibt nicht einfach nur EINmal ARD, und wer zu Hause HD hat, sieht es auch in HD. 

Ob das am Bildrand steht, weiß ich nicht: ich hab nur nen Röhren-Fernsher und kann damit kein HD bekommen


----------



## sleek (21. Juni 2010)

PfRzAcK schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht, wie kann ich das Rausfinden ob ein HD-Signal ankommt?
> 
> Nein, der Fernsher ist ganz normal digital angeschlossen, und trotzdem hab ich das gefühl das es da besser aussieht, ab man sitzt ja auch weiter weg.
> Steht bei HD übertragung nicht am Bildrand "HD"?



wenn du einen hd-sender empfängst, dann sieht man das auch an dem "hd" im senderlogo. und es sind tatsächlich verschiedene sender, einmal ohne hd und einmal mit hd. außerdem kannst du ja an der übermittelten auflösung erkennen, ob es hd ist (entweder 576i pder 1080i). das sollte irgendwo rauszufinden sein.


----------



## PfRzAcK (21. Juni 2010)

Also stehts doch am Rand bzw. ist ein eigener Sender. Jetzt fragt sich nurnoch wie ich den Empfange, in meiner Programmliste ist der nämlich nicht. Ich mach jetzt mal nen Sender-Suchlauf, vielleicht bringt das was!


----------



## PfRzAcK (21. Juni 2010)

Also der Sendersuchlauf hat mir auch keine weiteren erkentnisse gebracht. Jetzt steht für mich nur noch die Option DVBviewer zu kaufen!....Hat noch einer eine Idee wie ich das trotzdem hinbekomme z.b. ZDF HD oder wie das dann wohl heißt in meine Programmliste zu bekommen?


----------



## Dragonix (22. Juni 2010)

Hast du mal die entsprechenden DVB-S2 Transponder manuell gescannt? Ich denk mal, dass das die Software kann.


----------



## PfRzAcK (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn du mir ungefähr sagen kannst wie ich das machen soll...dann mach ich das


----------



## Dragonix (25. Juni 2010)

Hm.. kenn die Software nich 
Irgendwo müsste es da ne Option "Einzelnen Transponder Scannen" oder sowas geben.
Andere Frage: Such mal in dem Verzeichnis von dem Programm nach Dateien wie "0192.ini" oder "0130.ini" drinnen. Evtl sind die einfach nur Hoffnungslos veraltet (was bei einem Netzwerkscan -- sofern das die Software kann -- aber egal ist) und man müsste sie mal aktualisieren..

Ansonsten evtl mal ne alte Version von DVBDream (1.4!!! 1.5 kostet und is nich viel besser..) ausprobieren. Die taugt zwar HD mässig wenig (hab ich nie wirklich ruckelfrei zum laufen bekommen), aber evtl könnte man wenigstens die Sender finden..


----------

